# Framerate anpassen



## gigi (28. Okt 2003)

*Hallo allerseits,

ich suche Klassen bzw. Lösungsbeispiele mit denen ich die Bildrate bei der VideoConferencing feststellen kann. Um im nachhinein vielleicht dynamisch darauf reagieren kann.

Hat jemand Erfahrung in diese Richtung oder Tips für mich?

Das wäre eine grosse Hilfe!

PS.Bin seit kurzem in Java eingestiegen! :roll: 

Gruss gigi*


----------



## hoon (29. Okt 2003)

Hallo gigi,

leider habe ich da keine Erfahrung. Ist das nicht dieses optionale JMF, was Du da benutzt?

Vielleicht hilft Dir ja dieses Dokument weiter, falls Du es noch nicht kennst.
Irgenwas steht da zur Auswahl einer maximalen Bitrate und Framerate drin:

http://www.informatik.fh-trier.de/~schneider/ausarbeitungen/iLiViS.pdf

Gruss hoon

PS: Kannst Du vielleicht damit was anfangen?

http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jmf/2.1.1/apidocs/javax/media/control/FrameRateControl.html


----------



## gigi (29. Okt 2003)

*hoon du bist genial!

genau das was ich gesucht habe
Danke dir

gigi* :lol:


----------



## hoon (29. Okt 2003)

Danke, danke!

Leider hab ich es nur erraten. Ich habe von dem JMF gar keine Ahnung. Aber dank Deiner Frage weiss ich jetzt, wozu es im Allgemeinen da ist. Ich habe also auch wieder etwas dazugelernt und vielleicht brauche ich es ja auch mal.

Na dann noch viel Spass beim programmieren   

hoon


----------

